# Burton AMB vs 32 Lashed



## Hass (Dec 28, 2015)

Sorry, I didn't realize when typing this up.. completely wrong thread.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoathienduy (Jul 17, 2017)

This information I could not find out


----------



## ramzi.sen (Feb 3, 2020)

Tried both of these on at a local shop and can't decide between the two. Both were very comfortable and had their in benefit. Tutuapp 9Apps ShowBox AMB seemed extremely well built and could handle a couple seasoning before starting to get soft, 32's had a little better true size 10 fit and no heel lift but didn't feel as durable. Any recommendations?


----------

